# biggest mistakes in architecture?



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

We all love modern architecture, but it's an unfortunate fact that often some real ugly buildings are put up as well... What's the biggest architectural mistake in your country/city?
Here's one in Antwerp, my hometown: the hideous tower in the back was built in the 60's, and seemed to have been designed to ruin its surroundings...


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Its not so bad.
I have this disturbing/depressing dark brown bricked, ivory balcony obstruction in my apartment view. Thank god a new condo is going up to block it out of my view.

Take a look. It's the one on the far right. Its blocking out the sun (one of the many ways it tries to ruin my day).


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Neither of these seem so bad in their surroundings, maybe its because I have a thing for stoic, solemn buildings...


----------



## louienjeepepito (Mar 16, 2007)

taboe said:


> We all love modern architecture, but it's an unfortunate fact that often some real ugly buildings are put up as well... What's the biggest architectural mistake in your country/city?
> Here's one in Antwerp, my hometown: the hideous tower in the back was built in the 60's, and seemed to have been designed to ruin its surroundings...


yup your really right and i agree, some of us are not able to realized that building s should blend and be consistent with what is in a place. the architect should have at least integrated similar architectural elements relevant to the older building's design and compromise some design elements...


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

this is the biggest mistake in George Town

this








was built in the middle of George Town's heritage area just because that location is strategic. and they even demolished this


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

The tower is not bad....even nice


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

zazo said:


> The tower is not bad....even nice


Sure it would be nice in some business district, but imagine if they were to build a 200m concrete tower in the middle of venice... An architect should take into account what a building means to it's surroundings. A well designed and planned structure can upgrade an entire neighbourhood, but even a nice design can ruin one if the overall picture doesn't fit...
For example: I really like St Patrick's cathedral in NY, but it loses a lot of it's glory because of the skyscraper next to it, which is out of proportion compared to the cathedral..:


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

*Zagreb*










This is on eof biggest misatkes in Zagreb, thank God that is going to be reconstructed, allthough i dont like really the new project. But it is defenetlly better than old one


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

zazo said:


> The tower is not bad....even nice


taboe is right!

the tower (KOMTAR Tower) is sticking out of the heritage area where the buildings around it are mostly 2 storeys tall. it doesn't blend in with the suroundings at allhno:


----------



## Scozia9 (Jan 29, 2007)

Biggest mistake in Architecture? Modernism.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

personally i think it was a big mistake to destroy the wonderful Singer Building!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Scozia9 said:


> Biggest mistake in Architecture? Modernism.


Would you have preferred the world to stay with 19th century architecture? 80 storey 
Victorian highrises? 

Strange you have joined a "skyscraper" forum.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Cromwell, Lauderdale and Shakespear Towers*










I can't stand this tower, and to make matters worse there are three of them!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

TYW said:


> this is the biggest mistake in George Town
> 
> this
> 
> ...


sorry to go against you but i quite like that tower...


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

poshbakerloo said:


> sorry to go against you but i quite like that tower...


well, the tower is ok to me but the old school is also a nice building!

the "mistake" is not the tower but the location of the tower, which is in the heart of the heritage area i wish it was built in the high-rises district


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

In Singapore there was massive urban redevelopment in the 1970s, which many of our grand beauties were demolished

*
HSBC Bank*

This grand building was modified first in the 1950s, a 2 floor concrete box was added on top of the old building. hno: 








Was demolished for this:










*Union Building / Tung Centre*

Union Building, one of Singapore's biggest grand buildings: 









Was demolished in the 1970s for this, the Tung Centre (completed 1980s):










*Ocean Building*








Demolished for this ugly 1970s tower (this tower going to be redeveloped soon):


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Süzer Plaza-Ritz Carlton

But, it looks like the tower will be demolished in some years :cheers: 

Süzer Plaza (1998) and Çiragan Palace (1867)









Süzer Plaza (1998) and Dolmabahce Mosque (1855)



















old Taksim stadium (former arsenal) was demolished 
the father of this idea was a french architect
aim was to create a new square

very very big shame 
main entrance of the stadium


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

damn!! those buildings torn down in Singapore looks awesome but the skyscrapers that replaced them aren't :no:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*










The General Post Office building was torn down in the late 70s / early 80s. It's to the right of the square with the car park.


----------

